# Body Armor



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

Does anybody have a plate carrier with plates? If so what kind do you guys like? Right now I'm looking into picking up a set of plates, hopefully with a Black Friday/cyber Monday deal of some kind. 

I'm looking at steel plates with coatings only. No ceramics no soft armor. Right now the two I'm looking at are the Ar500 Armor level III plates and the Spartan Armor level III plates. 

Both are made of ar500 steel, rated level III but consistently exceed level III requirement. Both have some form of synthetic coating to reduce spalling. 

Does anyone have either of these? If so would you get them again or consider another option?


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

Just an after thought. I look at steel for the fact it's less likely to loose strength over time, and cost ceramics are just too expensive.

The weight of the steel is simply not an issue for me.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Don't go there! I'm sure it's just a spam site. I will report it to the mods.* Besides Dan Jones kicks puppies, hates Christmas and one time refused to put his hand over his heart during the singing of the national anthem.

AR500 is considered to be an excellent grade armor for the price. It has come up here before and received good reviews. I have both soft armor and ceramic armor provided to me by my employer, but I also buy up "expired" armor from fellow officers when I can. Usually it's soft armor with steel add on plates.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Is AR in reference to plate grade or is it a brand name gimmick referring to the weapon manufacturer, ??


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

AR 500 is a hardness number.


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

They're both made out of the same type of steel, one company just happens to be named that as well.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> *Don't go there! I'm sure it's just a spam site. I will report it to the mods.* Besides Dan Jones kicks puppies, hates Christmas and one time refused to put his hand over his heart during the singing of the national anthem.


By the way there was a spammer / scammer with the username danjones whose post was deleted by the mods. I am not just posting random thoughts.


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

Sentry18 said:


> By the way there was a spammer / scammer with the username danjones whose post was deleted by the mods. I am not just posting random thoughts.


I figured as much... But then again you never know haha.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> By the way there was a spammer / scammer with the username danjones whose post was deleted by the mods. I am not just posting random thoughts.


I saw the deleted post before it came down but I've been reading your random thoughts for awhile now. Keep it up.artydance:

I've been looking at your new avatar and I noticed a badge and cuffs but no gun. Are you a Bobby? All this time I thought you were a copper.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My evil SWAT Lego guy was scaring a couple forum members so I swapped it for a feel good officer friendly avatar. He has an M4 sitting in an MRAP parked around the corner.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I looked on the AR500 site they said it is A36, I will just wait to see if Nae kid sees this. $85.00 per plate at least they could use something a bit more impact resistant, or maybe go with Abrasive Resistant and have the letters mean more than A R eal gouging for mild steel..............


----------

